# 31 outlaws or 30 gorillas



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey everyone im new to mimb, i was wondering which tire would be better for my 07 brute it has a 2in lift , i live in florida and mostly ride bottom less mud and swamps, i was wondering if the 31 is to big and will break axlesand shredd belts and rub the fenders, and if its to skinnny if u run 9.5's all around , thanks yall ilove:rockn: this forum !


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like skinny all around myself. An honest answer is both will be great. I have Silverbacks but the Outlaws do wear better. The Outlaws do great in pure mud. The 31's the tread is closer together but ride great.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I think i read somewhere that the gorilla's dig a bit more than the laws. The laws paddle better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> I think i read somewhere that the gorilla's dig a bit more than the laws. The laws paddle better.


:agreed:


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm just lost kinda bc the more I look at it the 30 gorillas don't look as agresssive as I thought they'd be , I want sumthin really agressive , the 31 laws look good but the tread is rather close on the 9.5s I'm so lost I need sum more opinions b4 I order sum tires


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like my 31 x 9.5's all around. Have done real good for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

king05 said:


> I like my 31 x 9.5's all around. Have done real good for me.


Ok here's what I'm saying, you ride up in Va. To me that says, ya'll have a lot of hard ground. Even the mud there probably has a hard bottom, which, skinny's would do very well in, and actually be prefered. But this guy is in florida and even mentions riding in bottomless mud, where floatation is the key.

So to the OP, when people give advice, you cant really take it in consideration %100 unless their riding area's/styles are similar to yours.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Ok here's what I'm saying, you ride up in Va. To me that says, ya'll have a lot of hard ground. Even the mud there probably has a hard bottom, which, skinny's would do very well in, and actually be prefered. But this guy is in florida and even mentions riding in bottomless mud, where floatation is the key.
> 
> So to the OP, when people give advice, you cant really take it in consideration %100 unless their riding area's/styles are similar to yours.


Now thats advice u can take 100% of lol. I hav 29.5 skinny/wide and i leave my buddy with his 29.5 skinnies when we hit the nasty stuff but he can do some fast water wheelies in the hard bottoms when im put putting


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Ok here's what I'm saying, you ride up in Va. To me that says, ya'll have a lot of hard ground. Even the mud there probably has a hard bottom, which, skinny's would do very well in, and actually be prefered. But this guy is in florida and even mentions riding in bottomless mud, where floatation is the key.
> 
> So to the OP, when people give advice, you cant really take it in consideration %100 unless their riding area's/styles are similar to yours.


Yeah, if it has to float, then definitely get wides outlaws


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for the input so im guessing 31 skinnys on front and wides on back is a good idea?, id like to run 29.5's ut i have 14's do thats outta the question, i like the gorillas but i feel they will dig me down and get me stuck


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^The backs do dig a lot...IF theres a bottom, they'll find it. >>>>IF NOT, they'll just keep on diggin' lol.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Y dont u check into the terminators


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> Y dont u check into the terminators


They look like diggers to me... IMO anyway.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been out riding with Walker a few times...his dont dig bad. I remember one particular night where I was broke down but him, meangreen360 (>31 Laws), and N20torious (>32 backs) where all playin in a nasty/swampy lil area out at river run and all 3 tires walked all over that place like it was nothin..... and there was some pretty deep stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Good info.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i figured the backs would dig tooo much, will the 31 wides for the back be worth it tho or should i jus stay skinny for the wieght diff


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely a wieght different between the skinnies and wides.... I ride similar (not same lol) conditions as you...just have to look harder to find mine, but anyways similar riding style and I have skinny/wide 31s... I wouldnt trade em for anything. When the bottom gets soft they just keep on walkin and talkin. As far as the weight, some good clutching will help, and if thats just not enough, then look into the teryx bevel gear swap...it will give you back some low end torque. Walker has a nice thread going in here about it right now, a few of us are getting ready to OR in the process of doing it.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was told 31s on a bike with 2 inch lift with wides will brake stuff or put it in a bind


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> I was told 31s on a bike with 2 inch lift with wides will brake stuff or put it in a bind


 From what i have seen on here and done my self it has alot to do with the thumb control.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info yeah I guess ima go with the 31 laws then , I jus gotta decide wides or skinnys on back but ill make up my mind lol ill be sure to post sum pics when I get it done :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wides on the back all the way. They will float across the mud instead of digging down like skinnies.


----------

